
Greta Thunberg - galfarragem
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greta_Thunberg
======
jimnotgym
I think Greta, along with David Attenborough (and the programmes he voices)
and Extinction Rebellion have really put climate change back in the news in
the UK.

Extinction Rebellion ran some of the most effective (or disruptive) protests
seen in recent years, all without getting violent. Building a skatepark on a
London bridge, dropping a yacht at a busy junction, gluing protesters to
stuff. All new, all guaranteed to annoy the climate change denying right.

Greta's speech to the EU parliament really impressed me. Seeing the deniers
personal attacks on her made me sure she is making a difference.

~~~
vixen99
Does this mean you favor the end of air travel and high speed rail everywhere
by 2025 plus a general strike? That's what Greta is asking for - a complete
cessation of carbon emission by that date. Please indicate how you think this
will pan out.

~~~
AlphaGeekZulu
This is the kind of logic, that always kills me: "There is no climate
catastrophe ahead, because avoiding it would mean unthinkable restrictions".

~~~
jimnotgym
It is almost as bad as the logic that since I think Greta is doing a
__good_thing__, I must therefore wholeheartedly agree with every point she
ever makes.

~~~
AlphaGeekZulu
Exactly!

;-)

------
black6
Poster child for the child abuse the climate alarmists have wrought upon a
generation. Are the lasting psychological effects of instilling so much fear
in so many children really worth it? We’re not all going to die on account of
climate change—nor will our grandchildren. Endless war in the Middle East and
child labor in rare-earth metal mines in Africa are what children should be
speaking to the UN about.

~~~
atoav
You probably know how feedback (both positive and negative) work in systems.
If not, it is the same process that makes a microphone scream if you are too
close to the speaker. Often the area between no feedback and full on feedback
is really tiny.

Climate is similar – with the tipping point according to current models around
+1.5°C average temperature. That means if we manag to limit it to <1.5°C we
won't enter a region where climate warming accelerates itself to a degree that
makes it unstoppable.

And there is literally no debate about these mechanisms – there is a >97%
consensus on this.

Of course we can do the silly thing and try out what happens, ruin our own
existential basis, get the predicted migrant waves, conflicts, economic
damages etc. Or we could do what a civilized society would do and act
accordingly.

~~~
0815test
The amount of "feedback" involved in climate systems is the very thing that
makes them incredibly hard to predict and make solid claims about. The claim
that there is "consensus" that a runaway process _will_ happen if warming hits
1.5C, and that no _other_ , countering feedbacks exist that could mitigate
this effect, is kinda preposterous given the inherent complexity of what we're
dealing with. Even something as simple as cloud cover, and how it would
respond to a "warmer" planet, is stuff that there's a _lot_ of uncertainty
about.

~~~
deogeo
I think our collective effort to advance our climate knowledge by testing
these hypotheses, despite the existential risks, shows an admirable commitment
to science.

------
pimmen
It's sad that only MPs are allowed to speak in the Swedish parliament. There
are quite a few politicians who don't take her seriously here, in her own
native country.

------
rudiv
I mean, she's great and I'm a fan, but I don't get why this is here?

~~~
diggan
Feel like this section of the guidelines have to be added above the commenting
box soon.

> What to Submit

> On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
> more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
> answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

TLDR: it's here because people found it interesting and upvoted it.

~~~
mathieuh
Yeah I don’t think I’m unique amongst “hackers” in that I have many disparate
interests, and generally enjoy reading about something new, regardless of what
the topic is

~~~
luckylion
Just to clarify: you hadn't heard of Greta Thunberg up until now?

